# Feedback Familien"Angel"Urlaub in Weerterbergen



## Xianeli (6. Oktober 2017)

Hallo Gemeinde,

Ich möchte hier meine eindrücke zum roompot Park in Weerterbergen mit euch teilen.


Spontan überlegten meine Frau und ich mit unseren 2 Kindern (2 Jahre, und das zweite Kind 2 Monate alt) einen kurzurlaub ( mo-fr )  in Holland zu verbringen. Da es kein all inklusive Urlaub war, gab es entsprechend wenig Platz im Auto. Also konnte ich nur das nötigste mitnehmen. 


Die Familie sollte dabei immer im Mittelpunkt stehen und das angeln nebenbei laufen. Angelplatz vor dem Haus und im Haus mit den Kindern beschäftigen. Deshalb nahm ich in den Urlaub mit: 

-2 5-teilige 2,75 lb karpfenruten im transportrohr
-2 okuma Powerliner mit Korda subline
-Abhakmatte
-1 kg pellets in 8mm (Restbestand, wollte nix neues mehr kaufen diese Saison)
-1kg 2mm pellets zum Method Feedern (ebenfalls Reste)
-2 ATTS bissanzeiger mit Empfänger und 2 hängern
-2 Bankstick und 1 Buzzerbar 
-Kleinteile zum Method Feedern.
-Kescher

All diese Ausrüstung deponierte ich im doppelten ladeboden. Jede freie Stelle im Auto musste Weise genutzt werden damit alles hinein passte. 

Am Bungalow angekommen baute ich abends mein Equipment direkt vor dem Bungalow am eigenen Steg auf und fütterte 2 Hände pellets. Die angestelle war sehr übersichtlich deshalb wurde weder gelotet noch sonst etwas. Angeln rein und fertig. Keine 30 Minuten später folgte auch schon der erste Run eines ü50cm Brassen. Dem folgten in der Nacht noch 8 weitere ü50 Brassen weshalb ich für die kommenden Nächte nachtangelverbot bekam ^^

Immer wieder fütterte ich eine Hand pellets nach und am Ende des Tages stand der Zähler schon bei über 30 Brassen die über 50cm groß waren. 

An Tag 3 wurde es uns dann wirklich zu viel und ich packte alles an Ausrüstung weg. Die Angeln hatten nichtmal Zeit zu liegen schon hat sich eine Brasse daran vergriffen. 

Am Ende waren es weit über 40 brassen von 50-70 cm und noch etliche kleine die nicht mitgezählt wurden. Karpfen war leider kein einziger dabei. 

Natürlich hätte es mit einer anderen futterstrategie ganz anders aussehen können, dennoch bin ich auch so zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis. 

Verbrauch an diesen Tagen:
1kg 2 mm pellets, ca 750g 8mm pellets und 2 10er drennan haken da diese ordentlich haken mussten die tage ^^

Ein Bild von der Angestelle werde ich morgen nachtragen.

http://*ih.com/a/img923/732/icjy08.jpg

http://*ih.com/a/img922/6720/uigssF.jpg


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Feedback Familien"Angel"Urlaub in Weerterbergen*

Super und danke für Deinen Bericht.

Hört sich gelungen an!

Freue mich auf die Fotos!


----------



## Xianeli (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Feedback Familien"Angel"Urlaub in Weerterbergen*

Hab bis jetzt nur die"Freigabe" für 1 Foto :-( sind überall die Kinder bzw meist der größere mit drauf und meine Frau erschlägt mich wenn ich diese Poste ^^ 

Habe leider nicht daran gedacht Fotos fürs Forum zu machen weshalb ich mich erschlagen könnte. 

Sehe nur ab und zu Leute die sich nach solchen Parks erkunden und wollte einen kleinen Einblick in diesen hier geben. 

War jedenfalls ein schöner Urlaub mit der Familie inklusive angeln. Selbst meine Frau fand es so sehr gut (sie hasst es normal wenn ich Angel, diese Methode fand sie allerdings super denn ich konnte sie trotz Angeln unterstützen ( 1. Mal das ich so Angel. Feeder oder matche sonst nur)


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Feedback Familien"Angel"Urlaub in Weerterbergen*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Hab bis jetzt nur die"Freigabe" für 1 Foto :-( sind überall die Kinder bzw meist der größere mit drauf und meine Frau erschlägt mich wenn ich diese Poste ^^



VOLLKOMMMEN richtig!!!


----------



## Xianeli (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Feedback Familien"Angel"Urlaub in Weerterbergen*

Sehe ich auch nicht anders. Handhaben es seit Geburt an so. Nicht alles muss ins Netz. 

So 2 Bilder der Angelstelle sind hinzugefügt


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Feedback Familien"Angel"Urlaub in Weerterbergen*

SUPER und nochmals DANKE!


----------



## Peter_Piper (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Feedback Familien"Angel"Urlaub in Weerterbergen*

Hallo Xianeli,
danke für deinen Bericht, weißt du zufällig noch, welchen Bungalow-Typ du gebucht hattest? (nicht alle Häuser haben laut Parkplan direkten Zugang zum Wasser)
Bin nämlich auch auf der Suche nach einer passenden Location für einen Kurztrip mit Familie und die Parameter sind bei mir die ähnlichen wie bei dir.


----------



## Xianeli (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Feedback Familien"Angel"Urlaub in Weerterbergen*

Wir hatten den Typ WF Comfort. Etwas teurer als andere aber von der Ausstattung doch einiges besser. Die alten sind leider richtig runtergewohnt. Die comfort sind da deutlich besser. 

Wir hatten Bungalow Nummer 40.

Wollte eigentlich etwas zwischen 53 und 62 ( wfc und wvc vom Haustyp dort abwechselnd)  War aber leider alles ausgebucht. 40 war auch gut. Bei den anderen hat man halt weniger Platz


----------



## Hering 58 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Feedback Familien"Angel"Urlaub in Weerterbergen*

Danke für deinen Bericht ist ja eine richtig gut Anlage.|wavey:


----------



## Peter_Piper (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Feedback Familien"Angel"Urlaub in Weerterbergen*

Danke für deine Info/schnelle Antwort! #6


----------



## Xianeli (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Feedback Familien"Angel"Urlaub in Weerterbergen*

Nichts zu danken


----------

